# Lucy Lawless as Goldmoon in animated DL



## jodyjohnson (Jun 23, 2006)

Dragonlance animated movie?

Paramount?

Lucy Lawless as Goldmoon?

Is this old news?

from Gaming Report noting Lucy L's website.

http://www.lucylawlessfanclub.com/

6/22/06


----------



## paradox42 (Jun 24, 2006)

If it is, that's the first I've seen of it!

...Wow, Dragonlance animated film by Paramount starring (among other people) Lucy Lawless.

As Goldmoon.

Did *not* see that one coming when I got up today. 

I wonder if this will be a theatrical pic, or direct-to-video? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Crothian (Jun 24, 2006)

Now that would be cool!!  I hope it happens.


----------



## Napftor (Jun 24, 2006)

Was going to post this tidbit myself after seeing it today.  I have no other info but am hungry for more!


----------



## KenM (Jun 24, 2006)

Elijah Wood as Tas, John-Ryes Davies as the dwarf. Sir Ian Mcallen(sp?) as Rastilin.


----------



## trancejeremy (Jun 24, 2006)

I wonder if they will get cute and use Kevin Sorbo as that big guy (Caramon? Been probably 20 years since I read the books)?


----------



## Ilium (Jun 24, 2006)

That would be cool.  I really like Kevin Sorbo.  He can kind of act and he doesn't take himself too seriously.  As to whether it will happen or who they will use, it sounds like it's done:



			
				Fan club site said:
			
		

> She *did* the voice for an upcoming animated feature film based on the Dragonlance books.




Emphasis added.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow. Now an animated DL chronciles would be nice, especially if Lawless does Goldmoon. Have to check with IMDB.com since they generally have handle on such things.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2006)

Finally!  Been waiting for a DL movie!  Lucy's voice for Goldmoon is great...she wouldn't make a good live action Goldmoon, though.  She's a big girl....


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 24, 2006)

Right which is why i'm glad they are doing an animated one and get bad casting for the live action verison.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 24, 2006)

....GREAT FIND!!!!!


			
				jodyjohnson said:
			
		

> Dragonlance animated movie?
> 
> Paramount?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 24, 2006)

Agreed, this is a great find. I'm hoping we'll learn more about it as 2006 winds down...


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 24, 2006)

Sighs.

Fine.

If it's out, I'll make time to watch it.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 24, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Sighs.
> 
> Fine.
> 
> If it's out, I'll make time to watch it.




Uhm we don't know when it might be out. I checked with IMDB.com. They don't have anything listed for Lawless doing this.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 24, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Uhm we don't know when it might be out. I checked with IMDB.com. They don't have anything listed for Lawless doing this.



Then there IS a god.

Mind you, I'm not objecting to Lawless doing voice role. I just prefer a live-action _DL._

Oh, gee. I hope they use Rotoscope, like they did with Rankin-Bass _LOTR._

  *blows raspberries*


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 24, 2006)

Some how I doubt we'll see a live action DL any time soon. There was something that Weis and Hickman said and that this was the only way they could get a decent version of Dragonlance on film.

Give it a chance. It might turn out Ghost in the Shell like or even Akira good.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 24, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Give it a chance. It might turn out Ghost in the Shell like or even Akira good.



Sighs.

Don't get me wrong, I like anime art. But there is only so much I can be exposed to.

What happened to the old-school "Made in the USA" animation?


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jun 24, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Sighs.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like anime art. But there is only so much I can be exposed to.
> 
> What happened to the old-school "Made in the USA" animation?




Well from the little bit we know it does sound like it will be done in Western animation style. 

I'm quite looking forward to this as it seems increasingly unlikely that there will be a live-action version. For all the work LOTR did to strengthen Hollywood's interest in fantasy movies, I'd guess the D&D movie managed to sour them on anything tied to that brand.


----------



## lrsach01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Then there IS a god.
> 
> Mind you, I'm not objecting to Lawless doing voice role. I just prefer a live-action /QUOTE]
> 
> On separate podcasts, both Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman have said a cartoon is in the works. They are both very oblique about the who thing and don't give much information, though.


----------



## Filby (Jun 24, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Sighs.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like anime art. But there is only so much I can be exposed to.
> 
> What happened to the old-school "Made in the USA" animation?




It took a nosedive sometime after Chuck Jones and the '50s, got branded as "kiddie" entertainment for 40+ years, and is only now struggling to regain its feet. At least that's how I see it.

At any rate, I looked into this, and found on some Dragonlance fan site that it's going to be CGI-animated. This disappoints me a bit, since I think it's _so_ much easier to make something look convincing with cel animation. CGI often looks so realistic that it distracts you from going on -- I think this is called the "uncanny valley" effect, no? Besides, CGI just lacks the "made by human hands" feel of cel animation.


----------



## reanjr (Jun 24, 2006)

Perhaps we'll get lucky and the CGI will be used to make cel shaded images.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 24, 2006)

Filby said:
			
		

> It took a nosedive sometime after Chuck Jones and the '50s, got branded as "kiddie" entertainment for 40+ years, and is only now struggling to regain its feet. At least that's how I see it.
> 
> At any rate, I looked into this, and found on some Dragonlance fan site that it's going to be CGI-animated. This disappoints me a bit, since I think it's _so_ much easier to make something look convincing with cel animation. CGI often looks so realistic that it distracts you from going on -- I think this is called the "uncanny valley" effect, no? Besides, CGI just lacks the "made by human hands" feel of cel animation.



 Uncanny Valley is a point where the animation becomes so realistic that the defects become noticed (as seen in Final Fantasy). If the animators opt for a less realistic approach (not so much like The Incredibles) it could work.


----------



## ecliptic (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait a minute.

When did Goldmoon become a Native American?


----------



## Filby (Jun 24, 2006)

ecliptic said:
			
		

> Wait a minute.
> 
> When did Goldmoon become a Native American?




It's just a mistake on Lawless's part, I'm sure.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes...it better be.  


			
				Filby said:
			
		

> It's just a mistake on Lawless's part, I'm sure.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 24, 2006)

Umm...

The Plains tribes of Dragonlance have _always_ had some degree of Native American influence. They aren't truly Native Americans, of course. But they're Native American-esque in the same way the "standard" D&D character is vaguely Western European.


----------



## CrusaderX (Jun 24, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Umm...
> 
> The Plains tribes of Dragonlance have _always_ had some degree of Native American influence. They aren't truly Native Americans, of course. But they're Native American-esque in the same way the "standard" D&D character is vaguely Western European.




Very true, as this image of Riverwind and Goldmoon  shows.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 25, 2006)

My favorite rendition of both.

Oh, Keith, how we miss you...


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 25, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Oh, gee. I hope they use Rotoscope, like they did with Rankin-Bass _LOTR._




(Grumpy screams, goes berzerk and field tackels Ranger REG...)

This is very first I've heard of this project. Funny, but Goldmoon and Riverwind were depicted as thematically very Native american, which is apparently where Lucy Lawless wanted to take the performance first.

No other leads on this, no other news at all... I wonder if it is a hoax or something. Maybe they were just doing some tests with Lawless as part of a larger pitch or project that has yet to get off the ground.

(Grumpy screams, goes berzerk and field tackels Ranger REG a second time...)


----------



## Aaron L (Jun 25, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Sighs.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like anime art. But there is only so much I can be exposed to.
> 
> What happened to the old-school "Made in the USA" animation?




I havent seen any USA animation that I enjoyed in quite a while.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 25, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> No other leads on this, no other news at all... I wonder if it is a hoax or something. Maybe they were just doing some tests with Lawless as part of a larger pitch or project that has yet to get off the ground.




Not so.  The movie has been confirmed by Tracy Hickman.  This is for real.

http://www.dladventures.net/vB/showthread.php?t=3415


----------



## Alzrius (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm glad there'll be a movie, but...Lawless as Goldmoon? Lucy has, IMO, a rather rough voice - low and husky. It doesn't seem quite right for a character who's supposed to be nurturing and warm.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 25, 2006)

Name me a warm and nuturing Hollywood star they can afford (note that last bit) Al, then maybe we'll talk. I'm pretty sure Lawless can pull it off. We just need to see the rest of the cast before we start attacking.

Reg,

I do think you should give this movie a chance. I mean hell it's not like LoTR didn't have its laspes before a live action movie came around. 


Grumpy,

What has been said, Tracy Hickman confirmed there is a movie. You can keep killing Reg if you want though...


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Jun 25, 2006)

LL would make a better Tika imo.  And Hudson Leick as Kitiara.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 25, 2006)

Uhm dunno, I think she can pull it off but since there's no sign of who's play the other characters, Hudson still has a shot at being Kitara.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 25, 2006)

_Knightfall does a happy dance._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 26, 2006)

JRRNeiklot said:
			
		

> LL would make a better Tika imo.  And Hudson Leick as Kitiara.




Lucy can do a regal and forceful, yet gentle voice, I can totally picture her voice as Goldmoon's.  Tika, not so much.  Even if they are built more similarly, IYKWIMAIKYD.

And I find it funny how with Lucy getting a part, all of a sudden the entire cast of Xena and Hercules should get the other parts...


----------



## Wereserpent (Jun 26, 2006)

Woah, I wonder how this will turn out?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jun 26, 2006)

Kudos giving to those who posted this stuff.... On the News Page


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Jun 27, 2006)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Lucy can do a regal and forceful, yet gentle voice, I can totally picture her voice as Goldmoon's.  Tika, not so much.  Even if they are built more similarly, IYKWIMAIKYD.
> 
> And I find it funny how with Lucy getting a part, all of a sudden the entire cast of Xena and Hercules should get the other parts...





Heh, I never paid much attention to Xena or Hercules until the Callisto episodes.  I just think Heidi Leick plays the best insane evil chick EVER.  Bar none.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jun 27, 2006)

As I posted in the main ENworld Genral Disussion area, Margaret Weis confirmed today that the DragonLance movie has been in production for over a year and that _she and Tracy have script approval_.

The movie is based only on _Dragons of Autumn Twilight _ and is animated and targeted at adults.

No report yet on whether or not the movie will be freeform or a railroad!   


http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=166781


----------



## Starman (Jun 27, 2006)

That's great news, Steel Wind. Thanks! I can't wait for this.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 27, 2006)

JRRNeiklot said:
			
		

> I just think Heidi Leick plays the best insane evil chick EVER.  Bar none.



???

She was playing?

I thought she has "baggage" issues BEFORE she was cast as Callisto.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 27, 2006)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> As I posted in the main ENworld Genral Disussion area, Margaret Weis confirmed today that the DragonLance movie has been in production for over a year and that _she and Tracy have script approval_.



That's all? They're not going to hire them as consultants? They're not going to lock them up in a room and force them to write a "bible" on the world of Krynn that rivals Tolkien's Middle-Earth appendix notes?

What a bunch of lazies... Who's the director? I want a list of producers attached to the Paramount film, because I do not want to see Rick Berman's name on it.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 27, 2006)

I Love Lucy.

Personally, I couldn't stand Dragonlance, but with Lucy on board, I'm in. She can do ANYTHING. I bet she can fly and shoot lasers from her eyes. No such thing as too much Lucy Lawless.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 27, 2006)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Personally, I couldn't stand Dragonlance, but with Lucy on board, I'm in. She can do ANYTHING. I bet she can fly and shoot lasers from her eyes. No such thing as too much Lucy Lawless.




Now, consider the love child of Lucy Lawless and Chuck Norris...


----------



## Ashrum the Black (Jun 27, 2006)

> Now, consider the love child of Lucy Lawless and Chuck Norris...




Thanks, my head has just exploded and now my co-workers are trying to pick pieces of my brain matter off of their keyboards. 


-Ashrum


----------



## Klaus (Jun 27, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Now, consider the love child of Lucy Lawless and Chuck Norris...



 You mean Vin Diesel Lawless Norris?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 29, 2006)

*tackles Grumpy Celt for a takedown*

Cinescape adds a bit more details regarding the animated film.

http://www.cinescape.com/0/editoria...tion=page&type_id=&cat_id=270338&obj_id=51609

Michael Rosenbaum ("Lex Luthor," _Smallville_) will be voicing Tanis Half-Elven.

Jason Marsden ("Chase Young," _Xiaolin Showdown_; "Danger Duck," _Loonatics Unleashed_) will be voicing Tasselhoff Burrfoot.

BTW, the animation studios is based in India.

http://www.toonzanimationindia.com/toonz.htm


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 29, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> I just hope the animation is better than the D&D cartoon.
> 
> So much is wrong with this I don't know where to begin.



Isn't that like comparing a 1957 Chevy to a 2005 Hummer H3?

Granted, 2d animation have gotten better when it is now computer-assisted.


----------



## Nuclear Platypus (Jun 29, 2006)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I Love Lucy.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't stand Dragonlance, but with Lucy on board, I'm in. She can do ANYTHING. I bet she can fly and shoot lasers from her eyes. No such thing as too much Lucy Lawless.




Barsoom-y! You have some 'splainin' to do! 

Not really. I just had an overwhelming urge to say that.

Lucy's already flown in animation before in a Treehouse of Horror episiode where Bart n Lisa gain superpowers (Bart gets strength while Lisa is stretchy) and face the Comic Book Guy, who's collecting all sorts of toys n stuff like a shrinkwrapped Lucy Lawless as Xena. 

Speaking of the Simpsons, like most American cartoons, they're outsourced to Korea (I think). And in Korea, doorhandles do not break.

Will the movie break Dragonlance? Doubtful. It wasn't Mask of the Phantasm or even Return of the Joker that broke the Bat-franchise. I'll probably watch it for the sake of nostalgia and to hear Tas driving Flint bananas.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 29, 2006)

jodyjohnson said:
			
		

> Dragonlance animated movie?
> 
> Paramount?
> 
> ...



Oh my God NOOOO!!!!!!

I know that Goldmoon is a barbarian Princess, but come on, Zena as Goldmoon, WTF?  I suppose they got Arnold to take a break from the role of the govenator to play Caramon.  Please tell it is not an all star cast.  The best thing they could for a movie is to get a really skilled team of CGI nuts, like from Wingnut studios, who handled the LOTR movies, and get a bunch of completely unknowns to do voice over.  I supose they got James Earl Jones for Lord Ariakus too.  God, this will blow if they go this route.

I just hope the animation is better than the D&D cartoon.

So much is wrong with this I don't know where to begin.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 30, 2006)

I still don't get how people can be against a DL animated movie. I mean at least this way the production costs are lower AND we'll not have a bunch of no-names that cost as much of the movie, but still have a good overhead.

I'm sorry but I'm seeing a lot of positives here. Sue me.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 30, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> I still don't get how people can be against a DL animated movie. I mean at least this way the production costs are lower AND we'll not have a bunch of no-names that cost as much of the movie, but still have a good overhead.
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm seeing a lot of positives here. Sue me.



A Dragonlance movie yes, an animated series or mini series or movie, hell no.

Many people, including myself, fell in love with the rich art of Larry Elmore as he singal handedly brought the world of Krynn to life with his terrific art.  Yes the words and books are what made the world what it was, but the art is what has captured the imaginations of millions.

To have an animated cartoon of Dragonlance under the supervision of the man who created Ghostbusters and X-Men Saturday morning cartoons is an insult to the rich world that is Dragonlance.  They will not spend the time or the money to make it anything special.  I would be surprised if it was a step above G.I. Joe and most likely they will do some stupid Animie like pokemon.

At the least they need to spend some serious money on this project and make a full length CGI digital movie.  At beast, they need to do a finely blended live action Dragon Lance movie that could be compared to the time, effort and craftsmanship of the LOTR's movies.

If they sell themself short on this movie, it will take 25 years, at the least, before they even think of making a real movie out of Dragonlance.  Making a sub-standard movie now is the worst thing they could do.

Now, if they had Larry Elmore doing all of the drawings and art, then I might change my mind.  But it still doesn't excuse a poor budget and a horrible director and an all star cast of b-list stars doing crappy voice overs to get a pay check.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jun 30, 2006)

They just posted this recently about the movie too:

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=3&id=36865

After reading this I now know why exactly Lucy Lawless was involved.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 30, 2006)

See, this is the problem with people like Lucy Lawless doing someone like Goldmoon.  Here is her interview:

I just did the voice of an animated cartoon for Paramount, called Dragonlance. Obviously it's a fantasy story, with gods and monsters -- (no lesbian subtext). I never felt I nailed animated performance before, so wanted to get a handle on it. 


I played a character called "Goldmoon," a Native American. We played around with accents awhile. I didn't know she was Native A till I got there and so didn't have time to research the accent (not many of those where I come from). More staccato! More commanding! More warm! Less disjointed! . . . Ummm, do you just want me to do Xena? Ahh, yes! That's it, do Xena! The voice is perfect! So warm, so commanding, so . . . yeah, yeah, let's get on with it. 


It was actually really fun. At last I have done something my friends can actually watch. My son is gratified that I am not playing a bad guy. He can't stand me going to BSG every day to be mean to humans. 


Oh well, it's a living! 

L 


WTF?

Oh well, it's a living?  Do you want me to just do Xena?  HELL NO!!!

My God this movie will blow more chunks than a Elder Air Elemental.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 30, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> Oh well, it's a living?  Do you want me to just do Xena?  HELL NO!!!




Actually, absent the Xena costume and kiai, the voice itself might do very nicely.  "Warm and strong" are an accurate description of the voice, and fitting for Goldmoon.  



> My God this movie will blow more chunks than a Elder Air Elemental.




YOu realize, of course, that  if you say that enough, you'll think it blows even when it doesn't, right?  fix your expectations like that a year ahead of time, and for you it will be self-fulfilling prophecy.


----------



## Darthjaye (Jun 30, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> See, this is the problem with people like Lucy Lawless doing someone like Goldmoon.  Here is her interview:
> 
> I played a character called "Goldmoon," a Native American. We played around with accents awhile. I didn't know she was Native A till I got there and so didn't have time to research
> 
> ...




Well, as was pointed out, your lowered expectations will be your return from the movie.   Her voice is not necessarily indicative of the production values of the movie.   My worry lies in how they tell the story, how the animation holds up, and how the other voices fair.  

My chief amusement here is her ignorance.    She refers to Goldmoon as a Native American.    Hmmm, now while she may be a plains type native, the character, I can assure you with all accuracy, is not Native American.     It's not like it's a slip of the tongue either, as she eludes to it several times.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 30, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Actually, absent the Xena costume and kiai, the voice itself might do very nicely.  "Warm and strong" are an accurate description of the voice, and fitting for Goldmoon.



I bet ya ten to one that the first time they do a fight scene they have her do that stupid high pitched Xena yell.  While a warm and strong voice is fine, Xena is too well known to be attached to this project.  It is like Mel Gibson when he made The Passion.  He couldn't play Jesus.  Why?  Certainly not cause he couldn't handle the task.  It was simply cause people would see him dieing on a cross and say, did he already to this in Braveheart, or why doesn't Griggs just shoot them all follow by a karate back flip.  The best thing they can do is get a buunch of unknowns with no bagage behind them.




			
				Umbran said:
			
		

> YOu realize, of course, that  if you say that enough, you'll think it blows even when it doesn't, right?  fix your expectations like that a year ahead of time, and for you it will be self-fulfilling prophecy.



I like to keep an open mind, and if this was the project they were going to make back in 1995, I would have said awesome.  However, LOTRs set a standard for fantasy films.  Anything short of that will be dropped into the D&D moive Wraith of the Dragon God, simply made cause they could by a bunch of people who care less for the art and splendor of the world than the profit margin and the cause we can attituide.

I just checked out the animation company, they could surprise me, but most of their work is wacky toon animation.  Hence the spelling of TOONZ in their name.  They have some decent work, but unless the capture Larry Elmores near photorealistic imagery, and get people to handle voice over who care about the project rather than just look at it as a pay check, it will suck.  

Suck might be a hard word, I should say that it might be a decent version of the story much like the animated version of the Fellowship of the Ring was back in the 70's, but I doubt it will meet the many expectations of most of the fans.

Unfortunately, too many people have become fans of Dragonlance as a second generation group of fans, meaning they were not around when the original came out.  They grew up with bad tv animation and pokemon and other animie, so it will most likely please them.  They will probly even cheer in schoolboy delight as Goldmoon wacks a Draconian over the head while doing a Xena battle cry, but the real fans of the work that catapulted it from visonary novel to the status of the epic it is today will cringe and cry foul.

You will get only one chance to make a good movie.  If it sucks, or even if it is good but doesn't do well at the box office, it will be a long road to hoe to get another version made.  most likely not until another 25 years have passed.

When I watch it, and I will be one of the first in line for it, I will be the first to come back to this forum and say I was wrong and that I loved it, but from what I have seen of the voice over cast, the animation talent and the style of the director, there is nothing yet to give me hope that it will be anything less than subpar.


----------



## Arravis (Jun 30, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> there is nothing yet to give me hope that it will be anything less than subpar.



Except for the fact that Weis & Hickman have script approval, I have to agree with DM Rocco on this one. Just seems that everyone involved is merely "ok", I don't see anyone exceptional or who seems to put passion into their art.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 30, 2006)

Darthjaye said:
			
		

> Well, as was pointed out, your lowered expectations will be your return from the movie.   Her voice is not necessarily indicative of the production values of the movie.   My worry lies in how they tell the story, how the animation holds up, and how the other voices fair.
> 
> My chief amusement here is her ignorance.    She refers to Goldmoon as a Native American.    Hmmm, now while she may be a plains type native, the character, I can assure you with all accuracy, is not Native American.     It's not like it's a slip of the tongue either, as she eludes to it several times.



That is my point exactly.  She has no clue about what is going on.

Now, in fairness to her, I have seen her in other things than Xena, and she holds her own as an actress, but she always has elements of Xena in those other roles.  Will she alone break this movie, no.  Even if they dress her up to look just like Xena and have her do that stupid battle cry she won't break the movie.  It will mostly come down to the movie adapated screen play versus the book, the stylings of the director and most importantely, the way the world is drawn.  

Great art can make up for a lot of horrible acting.  Bad animation and art will break this movie.  If they use animators that don't use proper proportions and go for more of an animie style then I, and a great many others, will greatly lose interest.  If they try and keep proper proportions and have rich backgrounds, that will make up for a lot of the cast.

I have jumped the gun and said it will suck.  Until I see some art and hear some voice I will not change my opinion of the movie.  Holywood really likes to put out crap and then wonder why no one is going to the movies.  Until I see a trailer, this is just another in a long line of crap that Holywood is trying to make a buck on rather than the great epic it should be.


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jun 30, 2006)

Arravis said:
			
		

> Except for the fact that Weis & Hickman have script approval, I have to agree with DM Rocco on this one. Just seems that everyone involved is merely "ok", I don't see anyone exceptional or who seems to put passion into their art.



I have had lunch with Weis a few times and we talked about a movie many times.  SHe has told me they have rejected many script ideas in the past, so it is great to see that she has at least approved the script.  That means that it will hold mostly true to the books, cause that is why they have rejected things like this in the past.

I am not concerned about the script.  It is everything else that bothers me.  Someone here said they should lock them in a room and have them supervise everything.  I think they should do that too.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 30, 2006)

And if they did a live action movie and that blew chunks, would you accept that? I'm sorry but unless they got a budget equal to that of Lord of the Rings, I honestly don't see this picture coming off good in live action version. 

Also while Elmore did do most of the art, that doesn't (in my mind) preclude someone else being able to equal Elmore. Not saying I think these guys are Gonzo good or even Miazayaki(sp) good, but I'm all for giving them a chance. 

As for Lawless' comments, I'm willing to admit I'm a tad upset but not enough to get annoyed with it or believe this movie won't take off. Until we see definitive results one way or another, I'm willing to err on the side of Positive Energy Plane and see how it turns out.

Admittedly some might be wondering about it, especially since Dragons of Autumn Twilight isn't as good as the rest, but hey beginnings are less important (some times) than endings. 

So I say give it a go.

Rocco,

Your opinions are fine. I just don't agree with them, especially that a studio can't do as good as Elmore.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 30, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> See, this is the problem with people like Lucy Lawless doing someone like Goldmoon.  Here is her interview:
> 
> I just did the voice of an animated cartoon for Paramount, called Dragonlance. Obviously it's a fantasy story, with gods and monsters -- (no lesbian subtext). I never felt I nailed animated performance before, so wanted to get a handle on it.
> 
> ...



 "Oh well, it's a living" refers to her son not liking that she is playing the bad guy in Galactica. As in "mu son doesn't like it, but oh well, it's a living". Chill.

As for Goldmoon being Native American, the Que-Shu have pretty much always been portrayed as having a very Native-American-style vibe. Go check Keith Parkinson's amazing portrayal of Goldmoon and Riverwind. He's practically Wind In His Hair (from Dances With Wolves).


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 30, 2006)

*cheers on Klaus*  You da man Klaus.

Hey how about we get Klaus to do the art work instead of those "professionals" Rocco? That make you happy? Then you can complain all you want!  *is teasing...sort of*


----------



## Umbran (Jun 30, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> I am not concerned about the script.




Well, if you aren't worried about the script, Lawless should not be a problem - because what goes on in the fights should be in the script, and Goldmoon wasn't what we'd call a major combatant.  There'll be no battle yell if she's not doing the fighting.  

As for Lawless's comments about "Native American" - first off, Riverwind and Goldmoon _are_ very thinly veiled Native Americans, so it is a valid description.  Secondly - she's likely writing for a more general audience who don't know diddly about Dragonlance.  She's not trying for technical accuracy, she's trying for a description people will grok, and that's the only ready short term.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 30, 2006)

Yeah I mean Umbran's right. The only fighting Goldmoon ever did in ALL the series comes on like one scene. It's a major scene granted but even then she's like "Gee I didn't like that. So no more fighting for me." She's not what we'd call a 3rd edition or even a 2nd edition cleric power. Just a plain old "divine" spellcaster with a nice staff.


----------



## Filby (Jun 30, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> To have an animated cartoon of Dragonlance under the supervision of the man who created Ghostbusters and X-Men Saturday morning cartoons is an insult to the rich world that is Dragonlance.  They will not spend the time or the money to make it anything special.  I would be surprised if it was a step above G.I. Joe and most likely they will do some stupid Animie like pokemon.




You're severely underestimating the capacity of animation to convey a good story. If this guy's past work has been aimed at kids, well, that's as much the network's and production company's doing, if not more so, than the director's. And don't forget that many good directors come from humble roots.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you Filby for pointing that out.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 30, 2006)

Filby said:
			
		

> And don't forget that many good directors come from humble roots.




And, however humble his roots, let us note that the director has already earned several awards.  Quote from Animation World Magazine:

"Long a fore-runner on the animation front, he has won numerous industry awards including the 1999 Monitor for best director, a Genesis Award and double Emmy nominations for episodes of Captain Planet and The Real Ghostbusters. "


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 30, 2006)

Filby said:
			
		

> And don't forget that many good directors come from humble roots.




Heck yeah!  Wasn't there some guy named Peter Jackson who did a bunch of poor horror flicks before he was nominated for an Oscar for Fellowship of the Ring?


----------



## DM-Rocco (Jul 1, 2006)

Umbran said:
			
		

> And, however humble his roots, let us note that the director has already earned several awards.  Quote from Animation World Magazine:
> 
> "Long a fore-runner on the animation front, he has won numerous industry awards including the 1999 Monitor for best director, a Genesis Award and double Emmy nominations for episodes of Captain Planet and The Real Ghostbusters. "



I hope you are not trying to say that you would be happy with a world of Dragonlance that has the look and feel of the animation talents of the Real Ghost Busters.  Cause then we really will never see eye to eye.

Jackson made some good movies, and a few crappy ones, before he made LOTR, this director made slimer and four dopey animated ghost fighters.  

Look, I did some home work since my first thoughts on the matter.  I checked out the animation house and who else is attatched to the movie and I really can't see anything good about it other than the fact that the authors think the script is good.

Find me a trailer or animation cell or anything else to go on other than Xena and the Ghost Buster director and I may change my mind.

I want this movie to be great.  I want it to rock and kick ass and take names.  However, in my opinion, it will not from what I have seen.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 1, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> I want this movie to be great.  I want it to rock and kick ass and take names.  However, in my opinion, it will not from what I have seen.



Meh.

I guess this has to go through some exposure before someone realizes that _DL_ is on par with classic fantasy literature as _LOTR_ and _Narnia._

Let's face it, _LOTR_ first motion picture was a "rotoscope" animation.

_Narnia_ underwent through many incarnations of BBC programs.

I do agree this should have gotten a live-action treatment but sometimes you have to take it one step at a time.

I sincerely hope that Hickman and Weis have made such a large film bible detailing the CULTURES of Ansalon. That what appeals to me in PJ's _LOTR._ Hobbits have a culture. Elves have several cultures. I don't know how much [artistic] detail they can get into it, but it would be nice if they could go the extra step.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jul 1, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I guess this has to go through some exposure before someone realizes that _DL_ is on par with classic fantasy literature as _LOTR_ and _Narnia._




 

I mean absolutely no disrespect to Margaret Weiss or Tracy Hickman; I enjoyed Dragonlance well enough when I read it.

But please tell me that's sarcasm. DL isn't on par with LotR; it's not even on the same course.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 1, 2006)

It's not even in same universe Ari.   I mean don't get me wrong folks, I love DL, but comparing it to Tolkien...that's just wrong. It's a good story, but it's not a great sweeping epic. 

And Rocco, just because you "researched" it doesn't mean there's not a chance the company might decide "Gee maybe we do need outside help!" 

But I do think Reg has a point about "little steps" in terms of getting DL exposed to the masses. Then those that want a live action version might have that chance after having DL go through stages. I mean look at Earthsea. They got a sucky TV series/miniseries. Now there's at least some hope with Gedo Senki.


----------



## Mad Mac (Jul 1, 2006)

"I hope you are not trying to say that you would be happy with a world of Dragonlance that has the look and feel of the animation talents of the Real Ghost Busters. Cause then we really will never see eye to eye."

  He directed a lot of quality american cartoons in the 80's and 90's. These are cartoon shows with a fairly low budget, designed by and large to sell toys, and not done by top-notch animators. Despite all those limitations, he made a lot of really good cartoons. I would go as far as saying he has a better pedigree of successful animated shows than anyone else in America. That's huge. (And I can say this because I'm a huge cartoon geek and have seen like, almost every cartoon ever.   ) 

  I mean, he made Captain Planet into a big success, despite the show being, frankly, about the hokiest, lamest idea for a show that I can think of. He made the X-men cartoon, which was the first comic-book superhero cartoon that was good enough to really take off and attract fans. The X-men cartoon was so popular it had it's own matching comic book line devoted to it for a long time. You started seeing lots and lots of licensed superhero cartoons appearing because of the success of this show, even today.

  He made Exo-squad, which was a show about a couple of lamo robo-suit toys that never really sold, and made it into a suprisingly realistic (For a childrens cartoon) show about war that involved mature themes and a whole lot of dying. Exo-squad was awesome.

  Some of the complaints I can see, but the choice of Director, honestly, is one of the single biggest points in favor of the movie. They chose a really talented guy. 

  As far as the animation goes, we'll have to wait and see what the style will be. But in terms of quality, keep in mind that the clips on Toonz's websites are for, by-and-large, low budget UK childrens shows. It's indicative of what they can do in a short time for reasonable cost. For a Feature-length animated movie, the quality of animation is obviously going to be much higher. 

I'm suprised so many people have trouble with this idea. Even in Japan, feature movies and direct to video releases have much higher quality animation than t.v. shows, even when we're talking about the same studio working on the same series. That's just a natural benefit of a higher-budget and lower volume, not that inferior animators are somehow used for television series. 

  Also, you can't get any style notes from the animators main site, we'll have to wait and see for movie images. Toonz is going to do the grunt animation work, not the concept art. All we know about the style at this stage is that it will be a mix of 2d and 3d, Kunoichi had a hand in producing the concept art, (Their speciality is refining character design, judging from their site) that Weiss and Hickman and even Wizards had a hand in approving the art, and that Weiss and Hickman apparently think it looks pretty cool. We'll see.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 1, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I mean absolutely no disrespect to Margaret Weiss or Tracy Hickman; I enjoyed Dragonlance well enough when I read it.
> 
> But please tell me that's sarcasm. DL isn't on par with LotR; it's not even on the same course.



 True dat.

I re-read the Chronicles last year, and found them to be... not so great. Certainly not as entertaining as I remembered them from when I was 15. Too much moping and angst.


----------



## Mad Mac (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, I'm re-reading Dragons of Autumn Twilight right now, and the writing makes me cringe in places. Which isn't to say its not a great story as a whole, I'm just old enough now to notice more of the flaws. Like, what is up with Riverwind and Goldmoon, anyway? They get a fairly dramatic introduction and all, but fade more and more into the background as the books go on. Riverwind in paticular is almost completely undeveloped.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I mean other than Rastilin and maybe Sturm, you don't see any of the vivid characters you might expect in say, A Song of Ice and Fire or even Black Company.


----------



## Starman (Jul 1, 2006)

Wasn't Chronicles Weis and Hickman's first foray into novel writing? I think that it's quite enjoyable despite some flaws and their writing definitely improves with time. Look at Legends.


----------



## Mad Mac (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh, there's no question it's still enjoyable. Weiss and Hickman didn't go on to become famous authors for no reason.


----------



## Filby (Jul 1, 2006)

DM-Rocco said:
			
		

> Find me a trailer or animation cell or anything else to go on other than Xena and the Ghost Buster director and I may change my mind.
> 
> I want this movie to be great.  I want it to rock and kick ass and take names.  However, in my opinion, it will not from what I have seen.




But there's practically nothing _to_ see at this point. Animation doesn't start until after the dialog is recorded, and they don't use cels anymore.

Just give it some time and wait and see. If it still doesn't meet your expectations, then that's fine, but right now there's next to nothing on which to base an opinion.


----------



## Orius (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't really see the problem with Lawless voicing Goldmoon.  Using the same sort of voice she used for Xena (that is accent, inflections, and so on) shouldn't be a problem.  I seriously doubt they'll put Xena's battle cry anywhere in the movie, since it definitely doesn't fit.

As for the Native American comments: every single picture I've ever seen of Goldmoon has her wearing buckskin and feathers.  The first thing that will come to _anyone's_ mind is: "Oh, she's a blonde Indian."  Come to think of it, it would probably be appropriate if they did cast an Indian for the voice acting for Riverwind.


----------



## reanjr (Jul 2, 2006)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm re-reading Dragons of Autumn Twilight right now, and the writing makes me cringe in places. Which isn't to say its not a great story as a whole, I'm just old enough now to notice more of the flaws. Like, what is up with Riverwind and Goldmoon, anyway? They get a fairly dramatic introduction and all, but fade more and more into the background as the books go on. Riverwind in paticular is almost completely undeveloped.




Part of this is that when the original concept came about, Riverwind and Goldmoon were supposed to be the heroes of the story.  But the dev team decided to focus more on some of the other roles and for (I believe) the entire first book and beginning of the second, the novels were following the adventure path.  Once they caught up, Weis and Hickman had a bit more control over what was going to happen.  It was a fairly unique way of writing a novel.

In addition, the writers tried to fit in all the characters from the adventures but found that while 8 main characters and host of minor characters works well for a game, it's not so easy to fit that many characters into a novel of such a short length.  I remember an anecdote that Weis totally forgot to write Elistan into a major chunk of story and had to go back and get him back in.  With all the characters and plotlines going on, and Elistan being a boring character (Weis said this) she just forgot about him.  Like that player who sits in the corner and rarely interacts with the party or the familiar that is never around for fireballs but appears when the wizard needs to spy on someone.


----------



## Orius (Jul 2, 2006)

Speaking of fireballs, I for one can't wait to see what they will to with Fizban.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 3, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> But please tell me that's sarcasm. DL isn't on par with LotR; it's not even on the same course.



In my world, it is.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 3, 2006)

Ranger, 

You really need to seek help.  Or better yet read a real epic story.


----------



## Jhamin (Jul 3, 2006)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm re-reading Dragons of Autumn Twilight right now, and the writing makes me cringe in places. Which isn't to say its not a great story as a whole, I'm just old enough now to notice more of the flaws. Like, what is up with Riverwind and Goldmoon, anyway? They get a fairly dramatic introduction and all, but fade more and more into the background as the books go on. Riverwind in paticular is almost completely undeveloped.





I last read it about five years ago, but I remember pretty much the same experience.  It was pretty upsetting.  When I was 15 the Dragonlance chronicles were, in my opinion, the greatest fantasy novels written by anyone.
But when you re-read it the majority of the characters are cliche's, the plot developments are retreads of other stories, and a lot of the D&D game conventions seem painfully obvious.

It was hard.  I really loved these books.  And in a way I still do, but I've stopped reccomending them to others.  Unless they are 15.


----------



## Pants (Jul 3, 2006)

Jhamin said:
			
		

> I last read it about five years ago, but I remember pretty much the same experience.  It was pretty upsetting.  When I was 15 the Dragonlance chronicles were, in my opinion, the greatest fantasy novels written by anyone.
> But when you re-read it the majority of the characters are cliche's, the plot developments are retreads of other stories, and a lot of the D&D game conventions seem painfully obvious.
> 
> It was hard.  I really loved these books.  And in a way I still do, but I've stopped reccomending them to others.  Unless they are 15.



I still think that the 2nd book is quite good. It has some interesting character development, some cool encounters, and epic battles. I read the DL books for the first time about 3 years ago and I found Number 2 to be quite engaging at times.


----------



## glass (Jul 3, 2006)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I Love Lucy.



You know, that'd be a good name for a TV series... 


glass.


----------



## Mad Mac (Jul 3, 2006)

To be fair though, a lot of the character read as cliche because they became the cliche. Raistlin is easily the most copied wizard after Gandalf, Tanis spawned a legion of brooding half-elves, and Tas, well, Tas *is* the entire kender race. Every other kender character came across as a cheap knock-off.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 3, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Ranger,
> 
> You really need to seek help.  Or better yet read a real epic story.



What's more epic than _LOTR_?

Meh. I'd rather read something enjoyable rather than something refined.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 3, 2006)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Tanis spawned a legion of brooding half-elves,...



Oh, please, I've been playing half-elf PCs before Tanis came into the picture.




			
				Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Tas, well, Tas *is* the entire kender race. Every other kender character came across as a cheap knock-off.



Like every other _D&D_ halflings or _MERP_ hobbits are cheap knockoff of Frodo (or Bilbo)?


----------



## Mad Mac (Jul 4, 2006)

Half-elves, sure. But Tanis was so darn angsty about his parentage. Course, in 2nd edition, everyone "roleplayed" Half-Elves because they were uber. Now, Half-Elves suck, and apparently that "roleplaying" potential dried up like magic.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 4, 2006)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Half-elves, sure. But Tanis was so darn angsty about his parentage. Course, in 2nd edition, everyone "roleplayed" Half-Elves because they were uber. Now, Half-Elves suck, and apparently that "roleplaying" potential dried up like magic.



 Now they DO have something to angst about! 

"+2 Diplomacy... Why couldn't I get, like, a free feat? (broods)"


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 4, 2006)

Mad Mac said:
			
		

> Half-elves, sure. But Tanis was so darn angsty about his parentage.



Yeah, the angst is so not like him. I mean, what's wrong with being a product of a rape? He should be proud even if he's being looked down upon his Silvanesti peers. His daddy did good!


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 5, 2006)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I mean absolutely no disrespect to Margaret Weiss or Tracy Hickman; I enjoyed Dragonlance well enough when I read it.
> 
> But please tell me that's sarcasm. DL isn't on par with LotR; it's not even on the same course.





Bah, Chronicles is far better than that longwinded tripe that is LotR.


----------



## KenM (Jul 5, 2006)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Bah, Chronicles is far better than that longwinded tripe that is LotR.




   Quoted for truth.


----------



## KenM (Jul 5, 2006)

http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=36881

  That says the DL movie will only be 90 minutes. I was hoping it would be at least 2 hours.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 5, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> That says the DL movie will only be 90 minutes. I was hoping it would be at least 2 hours.



Sighs.

I'm trying hard not to be disappointed by Weis and Hickman right now, but ... fine.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 5, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/index.php?category=0&id=36881
> 
> That says the DL movie will only be 90 minutes. I was hoping it would be at least 2 hours.



 It's very rare for an animation to be 2 hours long. 90 minutes is at the top end of animation length.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 6, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> It's very rare for an animation to be 2 hours long. 90 minutes is at the top end of animation length.



Yet another reason why I prefer live-action.

Sighs. Fine.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jul 7, 2006)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> I Love Lucy.
> 
> Personally, I couldn't stand Dragonlance, but with Lucy on board, I'm in. She can do ANYTHING. I bet she can fly and shoot lasers from her eyes. No such thing as too much Lucy Lawless.



Quoted for truth.

I still got yer back, barsoom.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 7, 2006)

Ranger,

Would you be more dissappointed if it turned out like Swamp Thing than a possibly half-way decent animated movie?

Also what's more epic than LotR? Morte D'Arthur, The Stand, the Illiad, Beowulf, Sir Gawain and the Green Knight, The Maginbogin(sp), Book of Kells, the Bible. Those are pretty epic stuff.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 7, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Also what's more epic than LotR?*





Dragonlance of course!!!


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 7, 2006)

I agree that _The Lord of the Rings_ is, in terms of quality of prose, plotting, and characterisation, about on the level of the Dragonlance _Chronicles_.

The difference is that I used to like Dragonlance.

I don't like either of them much now, but at least I remember Dragonlance giving me enjoyment as a child (I was ten or so when I first read them).


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 7, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Ranger,
> 
> Would you be more dissappointed if it turned out like Swamp Thing than a possibly half-way decent animated movie?



Are you telling me I have to choose the lesser of two evils, because there is no ideal third option that _Narnia, Harry Potter,_ and _LOTR_ have taken?

Is that the kind of treatment Hollywood put on _Dragonlance_? If so, I offer from the bottom of my heart: none of the above.




			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Also what's more epic than LotR? ... the Bible. Those are pretty epic stuff.



Whoa. Are you getting all Jehovah's Witness on me?

*hides under the bed*   

Just as you want me to read those classical epic literatures -- albeit in their original, not-graphic-novel treatment -- that are above my own reading list, I want the same for _Dragonlance_ when it comes to cinematic treatment.


----------



## librarius_arcana (Jul 7, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Also what's more epic than LotR? the Bible.




Sing to brother


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 7, 2006)

Galeros said:
			
		

> Dragonlance of course!!!




 You deserve the pie in face award Gal.  

And no I'm not but the Bible (as a literal source) is a pretty epic book. Floods, deaths, wars, famines, kings, queens, murder, sucidice, divinities, warring spirits, etc. That's what I'm talking about.  

What I'm telling you Ranger is that fact is Hollywood doesn't shove money under a movie unless they're reasonable sure it will do well. See Batman and Superman for examples...

Classic cinema is kind of dead. It's all about money and who can fund it.


----------



## Klaus (Jul 7, 2006)

librarius_arcana said:
			
		

> Sing to brother



 But the writing is harder than Tolkien!


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 8, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Are you telling me I have to choose the lesser of two evils, because there is no ideal third option that Narnia



You have to stop right there, because there was nothing "ideal" about _The Lion, The Witch, And The Wardrobe_ as a live-action film.

If that's the best they can do, roll on the animated version - and I don't even like animated films, as a rule.

No, especially not Pixar flicks.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 8, 2006)

Klaus said:
			
		

> But the writing is harder than Tolkien!



Huh. I like the King James Bible's language a lot more than Tolkien's.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2006)

Mh,

Well maybe but some of the wording in the KJ Bible version is a little...off from the original texts.

I do agree the film wasn't anything to write home about, but it was hardly a miss as that whole Earthsea mini-series was.  Or King Arthur. 

Klaus,

It depends on which books you read.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 8, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> What I'm telling you Ranger is that fact is Hollywood doesn't shove money under a movie unless they're reasonable sure it will do well.



Dude, reason and Hollywood almost always never mix. If it did, we wouldn't have _The Incredible Hulk_ and _Daredevil_ made.

Just so you know, United Artists didn't want to foot the bills toward _LOTR_ production but allowed PJ to shop for another company to invest. For UA, it was safe for them if the film had failed, but for New Line they would have lost big. New Line gambled, against all reasons.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 8, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> You deserve the pie in face award Gal.




YAY!!!!    

*Takes pie to face*


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Jul 9, 2006)

KenM said:
			
		

> Quoted for truth.





I agree wholeheartedly.  LotR THE MOVIE sucked arse.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 9, 2006)

JRRNeiklot said:
			
		

> I agree wholeheartedly.  LotR THE MOVIE sucked arse.



Meh. You cannot please EVERYONE. Not even 'dem dang snobbish up-nosed Tolkien Purists who adhere to the belief that _LOTR_ is quite simply unfilmable.

*smirks*   

Certainly I'm not pleased with the _D&D_ sequel even though there are those that would disagree with me.

Sighs.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 10, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. You cannot please EVERYONE. Not even 'dem dang snobbish up-nosed Tolkien Purists who adhere to the belief that _LOTR_ is quite simply unfilmable.



Well, hey. It's unreadable, so . . . 



			
				Nightfall said:
			
		

> Well maybe but some of the wording in the KJ Bible version is a little...off from the original texts.



Like _Yojimbo_ is a bad movie because the Japanese setting is "a little off" from the town of Personville in _Red Harvest_?

Since I'm not a Christian, the accuracy of the King James Bible only bothers me as it affects its usefulness for academic inquiry - and it's plenty useful for finding out what Jacobian-era people believed!

As a text _per se_, though, it's quite beautiful in places.


----------



## warlord (Jul 10, 2006)

Atleast everyone in DL doesn't randomly burst into song. That book seemed like a really bad musical at times.


----------



## Hellefire (Aug 23, 2006)

*Raistlin*

http://www.dragonlance-movie.com/
http://www.dragonlance-movie.com/news/show_news.asp?id=1

This website has apparently been asked by the producers as the offical announcement site
Keifer Sutherland will be doing Raistlin
Release date autumn, 2007.

Hm, Keifer. He has a pretty good gravelly voice, but I always thought of Raistlin as speaking very very lightly, almost at a whisper. We shall see.

Aaron


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 23, 2006)

[ message deleted by poster. ]


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 23, 2006)

Hellefire said:
			
		

> Hm, Keifer. He has a pretty good gravelly voice, but I always thought of Raistlin as speaking very very lightly, almost at a whisper. We shall see.



Yeah, even I have some concerns about that, but almost everybody here accepted him, like they're surrendering* to animation as the only way to portray _DL_ in this computer age.

*Still need to jab.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 23, 2006)

Ranger,

Give it a rest. What's done is done. The point is why Hollywood might be "a little" scatter brained, they are not going to fund a movie that they think will do poorly. A live action Dragonlance, as much as you might believe otherwise, would probably take more than the Incredible Hulk or Daredevil. In fact because it's so darn niche and NOT an adult type movie (unless there's a lot nice looking girls in chainmail or dialophous gowns) they'll probably opt for something else.


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2006)

Hellefire said:
			
		

> Hm, Keifer. He has a pretty good gravelly voice, but I always thought of Raistlin as speaking very very lightly, almost at a whisper. We shall see.
> 
> Aaron





Keifer can do "whisper." I can't remember the movie, but I've heard him do the evil soft-spoken serial-killer voice in some part before, and he can do it. That's what's needed for Raistlin, IMO.


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 23, 2006)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Oh, gee. I hope they use Rotoscope, like they did with Rankin-Bass _LOTR._



 I think you mean Rank Ass LotR


----------



## Hellefire (Aug 23, 2006)

*Keifer*

Hm, Telephone maybe. He was pretty soft spoken in that. I think he can do a pretty good evil voice, just not sure if that's quite how I imagined it when I read the books. Of course, that was 20 years ago, and apparently my memory of some parts of my imagination is fading. I can rememeber most of the images in my head (largely colored by the art of course), but I only remember a couple of the voices as I imagined them at the time.

I, for one, am looking forward to what they come up with.
I'd like to see it in live action also, but will give animation a chance.
Would like to see Guardians of the Flame done as a movie/series of movies.

Aaron


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 24, 2006)

Henry said:
			
		

> Keifer can do "whisper." I can't remember the movie, but I've heard him do the evil soft-spoken serial-killer voice in some part before, and he can do it. That's what's needed for Raistlin, IMO.



Yeah, but he got that nasal sound behind it.

Personally, I'd rather use him for one of the Solamnic Knights, including Wistan.


----------



## Hellefire (Aug 24, 2006)

*nasal*

Well, if he can turn that nasal sound into a wheezing/rasping sound, it may work well.

Aaron


----------



## barsoomcore (Aug 24, 2006)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> I still got yer back, barsoom.



Rock on. One day the blind will see and the fools will know.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 25, 2006)

Hellefire said:
			
		

> Well, if he can turn that nasal sound into a wheezing/rasping sound, it may work well.
> 
> Aaron



Only if you he use one of those nose-strip bandage to open up his very skinny nose.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 25, 2006)

Eh, Keibler's okay, and I'm sure he'll do a good enough job (he might surprise me and do a Really Good job even).  THe one I've always wanted to see play Raistlin was Johnny Depp.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 25, 2006)

Wolv0rine said:
			
		

> Eh, Keibler's okay,



"Keibler"???

(Note to self: Eat snack before logging online.)


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 26, 2006)

*chuckles*  It's how an old friend used to refer to Keiffer, and it just kind of stuck with me as amusing.


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 26, 2006)

Wolv0rine said:
			
		

> *chuckles*  It's how an old friend used to refer to Keiffer...



Because the blonde dude is more than just a bag of chip? He's a box of delicious cookies?

 

Could be worse. Your friend could be into Menudo.


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 26, 2006)

No, he thought he was a twit, actually.  Definately not a Keiffer Sutherland fan.  

And hey, I was into Menudo...  okay that was the very early 80's, but still!


----------



## Ranger REG (Aug 26, 2006)

Wolv0rine said:
			
		

> And hey, I was into Menudo...  okay that was the very early 80's, but still!



First off, ew. The girls at my old alma mater who are so into Menudo just turned me off from them.

I only dig New Edition at the time.


----------

